# Most Creative Murder Ever?



## Southernbella. (Aug 24, 2018)

We have a contender.

*Hong Kong Doctor Is Accused of Killing His Wife and Daughter With a Gas-Filled Yoga Ball. Here's What to Know About the Case*

*When colleagues caught him filling two yoga balls with carbon monoxide, anesthesiologist Khaw Kim-sun said he wanted to take them home to experiment on rabbits. Then his wife and daughter were found dead in their car, the deflated exercise equipment in the trunk. Autopsies showed they died of gas poisoning.*

Khaw, 53, is on trial in Hong Kong on two counts of murder in what prosecutors called a “deliberate and calculated” plot. He has pleaded not guilty.

Prosecutors said Khaw put the gas-filled inflatable ball in the trunk of the car, where it leaked carbon monoxide and killed his wife, Wong Siew-fung, and their 16-year-old daughter on May 22, 2015, according to the _South China Morning Post__.
_
Prosecutors told Hong Kong’s High Court Wednesday that *the Malaysian-born professor was having an affair with a student and had become estranged from his wife and four children. The family, however, continued to live together as the wife would not agree to a divorce.*

Prosecutor Andrew Bruce alleged that *Khaw deliberately plotted to kill his wife and, under the guise of a research project, spent thousands of dollars procuring 99% pure carbon monoxide to pump into the yoga balls, which he took home.* He was reportedly assisted by the student with whom he was having an affair.

A jogger found Khaw’s wife and daughter Khaw Li-ling. Initially, the jogger thought the pair were taking a nap in their yellow Mini Cooper, which was parked on the side of the road near a bus stop. When she passed by again 45 minutes later and realized they hadn’t moved, she called the police.

The last thing” Khaw wanted was for his daughter to die, prosecutors told the court. He may not have known that the teenager was not at school that afternoon.

http://time.com/5377135/hong-kong-yoga-ball-murder-what-to-know/


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 24, 2018)

So he plead not guilty,  BUT, apparently his daughter was not supposed to die [too]; just the wife huh?


----------



## guyaneseyankee (Aug 24, 2018)

Wow


----------



## metro_qt (Aug 24, 2018)

Why not just legally separate though...move out of the house and never come back ...to have to plot to kill another human being is excessive...


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Aug 25, 2018)

metro_qt said:


> Why not just legally separate though...move out of the house and never come back ...to have to plot to kill another human being is excessive...



They're too cheap to pay alimony and child support!


----------



## nyeredzi (Aug 25, 2018)

Amazed he still went through with it after his colleagues saw him filling the balls. How did he think he'd get away with it?


----------

